# "Butch Gunnels King of the Bay VI"



## Michael Hoyt Williamson (May 9, 2017)

*The Butch Gunnels*​ *KING **of the **BAY** VI*​ *September 20 - October 26*​ ​ ​ Entry Fee $25 per angler/$50 per boat​ Rules​ 1. All fish must be caught in Pensacola Bay, inside of buoys "10" and "11".​ 2. Fish must be caught by hook and line, but can be landed from land or boat.​ 3. Angler must be signed up 48 hours prior to weighing a fish.​ 4. Fish must be weighed the day its caught.​ 5. In case of a tie, the first fish weighed will determine the winner. ​ 6. Fish can be weighed at Tight Lines Bait & Tackles ​ 7. No frozen or mutilated fish. ​ 8. Must abide by all state and federal laws. ​ 9. Winner must be willing to go on the "Catchin’ Fish" Show. ​ 
10. Unwanted fish can be donated to the Wildlife Sanctuary of Northwest FL.​ 11. Entry fee must be paid in cash.​ 12. One prize per fishermen.​


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

Michael Hoyt Williamson said:


> *The Butch Gunnels*​ *KING **of the **BAY** VI*​ *September 20 - October 26*​ ​ ​ Entry Fee $25 per angler/$50 per boat​ Rules​ 1. All fish must be caught in Pensacola Bay, inside of buoys "10" and "11".​ 2. Fish must be caught by hook and line, but can be landed from land or boat.​ 3. Angler must be signed up 48 hours prior to weighing a fish.​ 4. Fish must be weighed the day its caught.​ 5. In case of a tie, the first fish weighed will determine the winner. ​ 6. Fish can be weighed at Tight Lines Bait & Tackles ​ 7. No frozen or mutilated fish. ​ 8. Must abide by all state and federal laws. ​ 9. Winner must be willing to go on the "Catchin’ Fish" Show. ​
> 10. Unwanted fish can be donated to the Wildlife Sanctuary of Northwest FL.​ 11. Entry fee must be paid in cash.​ 12. One prize per fishermen.​


#9.....tv or radio?


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Can't wait! My favorite tournament of the year!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

count me in!


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

TV on blab


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I got a 25# king on Saturday deep in the bay so they are here!


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

Bump!!! Jimmy Strickland your reign is over!!!!


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

paid my entry fee yesterday! cant wait for it to start


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

tiderider said:


> Bump!!! Jimmy Strickland your reign is over!!!!


James Robert Has a Reign? How to Enlighten this.:no:


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

8 days left to sign up everyone. 6 if you plan on catching a king at the start of the tournament to weigh.... lol, Just put my money in today..


----------



## lighttackle2fun (Dec 22, 2007)

Cant wait!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Don't forget there is also a $10 spanish mac side tournament winner take all at Tight Lines Bait and Tackle!


----------

